# Transalp und Zelten - sinnvoll???



## blue sky (19. August 2008)

überflüssig...thema kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. August 2008)

Also wenn ihr die ganze Ausrüstung zum Zelten habt, dann seid ihr doch erfahrene Camper.
Bis auf die Tatsache, dass es auf den Bergen schon recht kalt wird fällt mir eigentlich nichts ein.

Wo andere das Gewicht optimieren, habt ihr noch Reserven für Zelt und Mumienschlafsack, der unter 0° C auch noch warm hält und dann wollt ihr Lebensmittel und einen Kocher auch noch mit nehmen.

Ma, des wead i wieda in da lokalen Zeitung lesn, dass zwoa narrische Deitsche mit an Radl und a Campingausrüstung über die Berg wolltn. 

Ach ja, normalerweise ist bei uns wildes Campen verboten.

Grad gestern hat man im Tiroler Fernsehen die Bergrettung gebracht mit folgender Aussage: Die Leute werden im depperter. (Laut Bergrettung Innsbruck). Da will ich zu Sinn nicht viel sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (19. August 2008)

geschmackssache. bei nem alpen-x geht es mir auch darum, möglichst leicht die berge hoch zu kommen und die abfahrten zu geniessen. deshalb hab ich nie gepäckträger dabei und bin froh, wenn ich mit 20l/  6-7kg auskomme. ich würde bei nem alpen-x nie campingzeug mitnehmen, sondern nur bei radwanderungen in der "ebene".

pensionen gibt es zwischen 17-35 euro, auf nem campingplatz zahlt ihr auch 10-20 euro. also die paar euro mehr wäre es mir nicht wert, unnötiges zeug durch die gegend zu schleppen.
wild campen ist wohl fast überall nicht gerne gesehen.


gefahren beim zelten? naja, ihr könntet morgens eingeschneit sein , die bikes könnten geklaut werden, wenn ihr in einem ausgetrocknetem bachbett seid, überschwemmungsgefahr.....


----------



## rasinini (20. August 2008)

nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## MTBMax (20. August 2008)

Das ist, denke ich, Geschmackssache. Ihr müsst euch halt bewußt sein, dass es sich dann nicht um einen Transalp handeln kann, wie er hier (und sonstwo) tausendfach besprochen wird. Die Voraussetzung für die klassischen Strecken und Etappeneinteilungen ist fast immer, mit möglichst wenig Gepäck unterwegs zu sein.

Allerdings stehen die Berge immer da und denen ist's wurscht, wie bzw. ob überhaupt Menschen auf ihnen rumradeln, kraxeln etc. Ich will damit sagen: Wenn es für euch in Ordnung ist, Mehrgewicht in Kauf zu nehmen, weil ihr gerne campt, warum nicht... Ich habe schon Reisebiker mit 20 kg Gepäck auf dem Geiseljoch getroffen. Die waren nicht ganz so schnell, wie wir, aber was soll's. Die waren absolut zufreieden und glücklich mit ihrer Reise.

Allerdings interpretiere ich deinen Beitrag eher so, dass es für euch ganz bestimmt nicht sinnvoll ist.
1. Die klassische Albrecht-Route ist für so viel Gepäck sicher ungeeignet. Da müsste man Einiges an der Strecke anpassen.
2. Es klingt eher durch, dass ihr eine ganz "normale" Transalp machen wollt. Die sollte mit "normal"-wenig Gepäck gemacht werden.
3. Es ist eure erste Transalp und scheinbar wäre es auch eure erste Radreise mit Zelt etc. Ich fürchte, ihr würdet euch den Spaß an beidem verderben. Lieber beides erstmal unabhängig ausprobieren.
4. Wild Zelten ist nicht überall erlaubt (eher überall verboten...)
5. Alles in allem würde so ein Unterfangen deutlich mehr Planung und Wissen/Informationen erfordern als eine klassische Transalp. Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr dafür die Resourcen, das Know-how habt.

Grüße,
Max


----------



## Romarius (20. August 2008)

quatsch. freies camping ist in den bergen natürlich nicht verboten. ausnahme sind naturschutzgebiete. und natürlich gemeinden, in denen ein campingplatz steht 

ginge es mir nur um die zurückgelegte strecke und das erlebnis an sich würde ich wohl auch mit campen so eine strecke zurücklegen (kenne eure route nicht). 
da es mir persönlich aber immer ums abfahren geht, wäre auch bei mir hier die wahl "pension" die erste, obwohl ich ansonsten immer wildcampen im auto mache.

wo keine menschen sind, wird auch nix geklaut, ausser 
der hier kommt und trinkt eure biervorräte leer:


----------



## ibinsnur (20. August 2008)

> freies camping ist in den bergen natürlich nicht verboten.



i würd einen blick z.b. ins tiroler campinggesetz 2001 riskieren ...



> (1) Das Kampieren außerhalb von Campingplätzen ist verboten,
> ausgenommen auf Grundflächen, für die eine Verordnung nach Abs.
> 6 erlassen worden ist.
> .
> ...


----------



## dede (20. August 2008)

[/QUOTE]

Yep, ist unbedingte Vorsicht vor den (Kampf)Wolpertingern angebracht, die sind Campern gegenüber äußerst aggressiv eingestellt !
Spaß beiseite, wir hatte naber mal ein kleines Problemchen beim wild Campen bei einer Transalp (ist schon 20 Jahre her), als wir uns wohl im Revier eines brunftigen Auerhahns niedergelassen hatten - der hat dann tatsächlich mitten in der Nacht die Eindringlinge verschuechen wollen (kein Scherz !)
Generell ist campen auf ner Transalp sicherlich suboptimal (Gewicht, zusätzliche Bewegungseinschränkung insbesonders bei Trialabfahrten, Klamotten waschen v.a. bei Schlechtwetter etc.). Würde auf jeden Fall die paar Euro für ein Dach überm Kopf ausgeben obwohl das Übernachten in Heustadeln etc. auch zweifelsohne seinen Reiz hat - nur ob da dann grad einer rumsteht wenn man ihn braucht ist halt auch nicht unbedingt sicher v.a. wenn man die Strecke nicht bereits vorher genau kennt !!!)


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. August 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> quatsch. freies camping ist in den bergen natürlich nicht verboten. ...





ibinsnur schrieb:


> i würd einen blick z.b. ins tiroler campinggesetz 2001 riskieren ...


Gilt auch in Deutschland: Wild Campen ist verboten. (Was die Leute im Inet für einen Unsinn schreiben...)


----------



## horstj (20. August 2008)

so sehe ichs auch - eine komplette zeltausrüstung wird selbst bei optimalem material die fahrbaren strecken zu sehr einschränken. biwakieren ohne zelt und mit minimalem geschirr aber als option (d.h. bei regen halt nicht) schafft dagegen freiräume.


----------



## pedale3 (20. August 2008)

Albrecht Route = Rad Tragen angesagt. Oder irre ich mich?

Schonmal versucht längere Zeit ein schwer bepacktes Rad den Berg hoch zu schlören? Glaube, im Vergleich ist selbst ein sehr großes Holzkreutz noch recht bequem ;-)
War dieses Jahr auch auf newbie MTB AX unterwegs, und niemals nie nicht würde ich einen Trail-fahr-verhinderungs-gegenstand ans Rad schnallen!

/Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blue sky (20. August 2008)

-


----------



## blue sky (20. August 2008)

-


----------



## flyingscot (20. August 2008)

Respekt! 7kg, die Packliste wäre echt interessant!

Ich habe hier mal meine Solo-Biwak-Ausrüstung zusammengestellt und komme auf 8kg Rucksack (inkl. 2 Tage Proviant). Aber am Rad sind noch Isomatte, Tarp, Spiritus, Werkzeug und Wasserflaschen. Ist aber trailtauglich verteilt und hat schon einen Transharz überstanden.

Ich sehe noch ein wenig Einsparpotential z.b. nur einen Tag Proviant und kleineres Tarp und leichtere Isomatte, maximal vermutlich 2kg weniger. Das meiste ist aber sicherheitsrelevant und daher nur wenig zu optimieren. Dann bin ich immer noch nicht auf deinen 7kg Gesamtausrüstung und das mit Zelt (mein Tarp wiegt 650g).


----------



## Meilermann (20. August 2008)

Also die Packliste würde mich auch interessieren, 7 kg mit Campingausrüstung
Schiebt mal auf der Albrecht-Route von der Bozzi-Hütte zur Motozzo-Scharte, dann wisst Ihr, was mit steil gemeint ist:
Wie gesagt, die Packliste möchte ich gerne sehen, kann sicher auch noch was lernen, aber trotzden viel Spass und gutes Wetter
Ernst


----------



## horstj (20. August 2008)

blue sky schrieb:


> unsere rucksäcke wiegen inkl. zelt - schlafsack und kocher übrigens sieben kilo....also durchaus machbar und nen kilo könnten wir sogar noch abspecken



die aussage müsste bewiesen werden!


----------



## flyingscot (20. August 2008)

> Mit sau teurer Extrem-Ausrüstung ist das wohl machbar. Wieviel wiegt ein Hilleberg Akto?


Naja, das leichteste 1-Personenzelt das ich kenne wiegt knapp 1000g. Das Akto ist da mit knapp 1600g schon deutlich drüber.



> Und dann natürlich überall sparen. Also nur alles 1-fach (Trikot, Hose usw)
> In die Richtung müsste es gehen.
> 
> Glaube aber eher, dass hier etwas übertrieben wird.


Ja, stimmt, Trikot und Hose habe ich auch 2x, aber das ist alles zusammen vielleicht 500g die man einsparen kann. Nicht zu verachten sind die "Kulturgüter" wie Kamera, wiegt auch ca. 250g inkl. Tasche und Ersatzakku.

Das meiste geht aber für die "Eventualitäten" drauf: Regenzeug, wärmere Klamotten usw. und auf den Kram werde ich bei einem AC definitiv nicht verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (20. August 2008)

SIEBEN KILO?

also wenn die Space'ige Ausrüstung nur für laue Nächte neben dem Hotel im Tal geeignet ist, macht es m.E. keinen Sinn. Sollte schon Alpin ausgelegt sein.


/Pedale


----------



## ewoq (20. August 2008)

ich frage mich gerade ob der TE über genügend alpine erfahrung für so ein unternehmen verfügt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. August 2008)

Wahnsinn, jugendlicher Leichtsinn oder Irrsinn. Könnt ihr euch aussuchen. 

So jetzt hab ich mal schnell im Internet ein paar Dinge zusammen gesucht, die man beim Campen als Minimum in den Bergen haben sollte. Da fehlt aber sicher noch etwas.

Schlafsack: ca. 1 kg
Topeak Bikeamper Zelt: ca. 1,25 kg (ich kenne kein leichteres)
Gaskocher: ca. 0,30 kg (Espit werden's wohl nicht nehmen)
Besteck: ca. 0,15 kg
Geschirr: ca. 0,5 kg
Isomatte: ca. 1 kg 
Futter und Trinken: ca. 1 kg
Rucksack: ca. 1kg

Macht ca. 6,2 kg - runden wir mal ab - also 6 kg.

Optimiertes Material könnte vielleicht um 0,5 kg leichter sein. Keine komplette Packliste kann mit Campinggraffel 7 Kilo haben.


----------



## AK13 (20. August 2008)

Wir sind 1995 mal mit kompletter Campingausrüstung (natürlich im Rucksack-ca.15kg) mit einem gepflegten "Stahlbike"+Manitougabel (effektiv 3cm Federweg) von Bozen durch die Dolomiten, übers Hundskehljoch und dann nach München. Das der Rucksack geschoben hat, ist klar. Das wegen fehlender Duschen in Bächen gebadet wurde auch. Abends den Kocher anzuwerfen, erfordert noch genügend Reserven. Fürs wildcampen brauchst Du auch ein Auge fürs Plätzchen. So richtig frisch war ich morgens nie. Die Etappen hatten definitiv keine 2000hm. Trotzdem ein Erlebnis für sich.


----------



## blue sky (20. August 2008)

-


----------



## gtbiker (20. August 2008)

oh man, hier gehts ja ab.....nenene.
zelt: 900g
schlafsack: 650g
kocher: 70g
tarp: 150g
isomattte: 350g
nur so als vorschläge.....leichter gehts immer.....undja, ist auch transalp tauglich.


----------



## flyingscot (20. August 2008)

Naja, wenn du das so rechnest würde das ja bedeuten, dass man mit ca. 3.2kg Rucksackgewicht einen normalen Transalp fahren kann (Das Werkzeug packt man üblicherweise ans Rad).

Wenn man sich auf die nötigsten Dinge beschränkt komme ich auf ca. 4.2kg (hat mich selber überrascht, so hatte ich das noch nicht gerechnet). Und hierbei habe ich bereits z.T. Ultra-Leicht-Parts drin. Gerade die ganzen Klamotten sind insgesamt ziemlich schwer.

Bei der Campingausrüstung fehlt zumindest der Spiritus, ok den hab ich auch am Rad und nicht im Rucksack. Bei mir sind nur Schlafsack und Kochutensilien auf dem Rücken, macht bei mir inkl. allem Zubehör ca. 1.4kg. Dann hab ich noch ca. 2.1kg Proviant (für ca. 2 Tage) sind zusammen 7.7kg. Dann noch einige unnütze Dinge wie Kamera etc.  und man ist bei meinen gut 8kg.


----------



## speiche (20. August 2008)

was nehmt ihr für nen schlafsack (hersteller/modell)?


----------



## flyingscot (21. August 2008)

speiche schrieb:


> was nehmt ihr für nen schlafsack (hersteller/modell)?



Aktuell habe ich noch den Exped Sparrow, Daune ca. 800g, geht getestet bis ca. -1 Grad.  Seit 2 Monaten habe ich einen Cumulus Quantum 200 bestellt, ca. 500g, 0 Grad. Ob der noch bis zu meinem TA im September kommt ist zweifelhaft.


----------



## karstb (21. August 2008)

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen, eine leichte Route (kaum/ gar keine Trails) nehmen und dann eine robuste Zeltausrüstung (15kg) dabei zu haben. Nachts im Zelt trocknet die Wäsche doch nicht so gut wie in der Hütte, schon gar nicht wenn's nachts friert. Also muss man schon mehr mitnehmen, wenn man abends nach Sonnenuntergang nicht in den nassgeschwitzten Klamotten des Tages schwitzen will und keine warme Hütte hat, wo ein T-Shirt reicht. 
Es spricht aber nichts dagegen, auf einer solchen Tour das Zelt mal zwei Nächte am selben Platz stehen zu lassen, den Gepäckhalter abzunehmen und eine nette Trail /Tragetour zu machen, die mit 6kg TA Gepäck schon weniger Spaß macht als  mit Daypack. So hab ich's zumindest gemacht. Siehe hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (21. August 2008)

blue sky schrieb:


> bestimmt hab ich auch noch was auf der packliste vergessen und der ein oder andere wird es mir eh nicht glauben...



auf kamera, handy brennstoff, karten/gps, geld, ausweis verzichtet ihr dann aber und ein erkältung wegen feuchten klamotten wäre mir dann zu riskant.

bei zwei mann denke ich sind 5kg für 5-7Tage Kleidung und Ausrüstung plausibel ( siehe auch mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=122268&highlight=packliste+alpencross)

dazu kommt dann beim biwak:
Zelt (1/2) (darauf kann man evtl. am ehesten verzichten)
Schlafsack
Isomatte
Kocher (1/2)
Geschirr (1/2)
Proviant
Taschenlampe

m.E. sollte man so 9kg pro Person vorgeben für Biwak im Zelt, aber ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen.


----------



## nuukee (21. August 2008)

Hi,

jetzt mal wieder zur ursprünglichen Frage ;-)

Meine ersten beiden Transalps waren mit Zelt und Kocher. Die beiden gehören definitiv zu den Highlights meiner Alpentouren. Campen in der Wildnis hat einfach seinen eigenen Reiz.
Das mit dem Verbot wurde schon angesprochen, dessen müsst ihr euch bewusst sein. Wir sind einmal von einem Jäger angeschissen worden, aber glaub eher weil wir ihm die Jagd versaut haben, als wegen des Campingverbots  Sonst wars stressfrei.
Wir sind aber aus Gepäckgründen vom Zelten abgekommen. So richtige Hightechausrüstung hatten wir nicht, also gabs zusätzlich zum Rucksack noch Packtaschen. Damit ist das Rad sehr unhandlich beim tragen/schieben und das macht gar keinen Spaß mehr. Die Trails gehen damit natürlich auch nur noch bedingt.  Wenn ihr aber wirklich nur bei 6kg Gepäck seid und alles im Rucksack und nichts am Rad habt, spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts dagegen. Lasst euch halt nur nicht von bösen Jägern erwischen ;-)
Viel Spaß bei der Tour!


----------



## Black Evil (13. Februar 2009)

Also das Gepäck oder Gewicht kann man mit ausreichend knowhow schon in den Griff bekommen. Auch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass zelten in den Alpen sicher saugeil is. Mit dem Wildcampen hätte ich aber auch so meine Probleme.
Auch muß man schon gewaltig was an Verpflegung mitnehmen dass man dann natürlich auch mit entprechendem Zeitaufwand zubereiten muß.

Meine Frage zu dem Thema :  Kann es zu Saisonzeiten knapp mit den Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten werden ? Ich würde so eine Tour ja auch eher im Sommer planen...


----------



## stuntzi (13. Februar 2009)

zum thema siehe auch http://www.bikepacking.net/ , die amis haben schon auch ein paar ganz gute ideen.


----------



## Carsten (15. Februar 2009)

zu was eigentlich Zelt? Einfach biwakieren oder im Heuschober schlafen. Und notfalls doch ne Hütte nehmen


----------

